# Dropping out of University for Paramedic



## jshrz (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum however I am writing for some hopefully useful advice. Some background to my current situation is I am currently a student at my state University as a Chemistry Major with full time student status. Ontop of this throughout this spring semester I have been taking an EMT B class to hopefully pass the National Registry and obtain my EMTB license. I sincerely enjoy every second of class room and lab time in my EMT B class despite having to drive 30 minutes to a community college. Due to this new found passion I am contemplating leaving my current university to continue on into the paramedic program at the community college where I currently take the EMTB class through. I have always been interested in emergency medicine, and currently I work part time as a Lifeguard Instructor, CPR/AED Instructor. My grades in both my university coursework and my EMT class are nothing less than stellar however I am hoping some new opinions can shed light on certain aspects which I haven't fully analyzed yet in my decision making process.

Does anybody have any advice, or have ever been in the same situation?  

Any advice is helpful,
Thanks


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2014)

My only suggestion is this: Don't do it. 
Get your real school done first, then consider Paramedic as you're looking for a job in your field.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll just give you my personal opinion not having met you or knowing more than what you have posted about your situation. 

I agree with you that Emergency / Prehospital Medicine is an interesting field and one that I have come to enjoy. 

I think becomming a Paramedic is a good option for a very specific kind of person. It is a good idea if you know 100 percent without a shred of a doubt that you want to be a Paramedic only, and never become a nurse , MD etc. 

If that is not the case, I would very very strongly advise you to consider completing your degree or choosing to transition into being a nurse, PA maybe a MD if that is at all realistic. 

As a Nurse you will be able to become a PHRN and work as a prehospital ALS provider. You will have the option of working in the ED or ICU and doing critical care of flight nursing with generally more options than paramedics have. 

All of this with higher pay. 

I love the work I do. I really do. But I truly wish I had chosen a different education path. Now I am older, in debt, and still hacking away at nursing school. Best of luck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2014)

SeeNoMore said:


> I'll just give you my personal opinion not having met you or knowing more than what you have posted about your situation.
> 
> I agree with you that Emergency / Prehospital Medicine is an interesting field and one that I have come to enjoy.
> 
> ...



This is a great post, with one caveat... PHRNs are not the norm everywhere. In fact they're only in a handful of states that I know of. Unless you're counting a flight RN as a PHRN.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Mar 14, 2014)

Fair enough. I did not know that.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 14, 2014)

I did it, I both regret it and don't regret it.

It depends, to a degree, on how far through college you are, of course. If you're in your senior year, stick it out, if you're in your freshman year, the equation becomes a little more open.

As someone earlier said, if all you want to be is a paramedic, then again, the math is a little easier, but I'm now looking to go to med school, and even though a BS in EE/ME wouldn't be hugely applicable to the field, it would make my life easier getting into med school, now I've got to go finish one off.

The other thing I would say is you shouldn't make the decision until you do the work for a while. I've seen many people come in, thinking that EMS is their new career, then 6 months later deciding that they don't want anything to do with it.

My suggestion would be to finish up your basic, find a job somewhere you can work around your school schedule, do it for 6 months, then make up your mind with more information. If nothing else, EMS is a good study job.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 14, 2014)

Double post, Qwest sucks.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 14, 2014)

I would say complete your degree and then become a Paramedic if that is what you want to do. I would not advise dropping out of university, especially  if your doing well. If its your major that you hate, consider changing that (depending on how far a long you are)

I would advise this for multiple reasons, but here are a few off the top of my head. Being a medic with a degree will open up more promotional opportunities and better paying highly competitive municipal jobs in some areas. Secondly, you may want to move on one day, and if you do, PA school and other professional graduate opportunities will be waiting for you. Thirdly, Something could end your field career in EMS early when you get older, such as an injury. Lastly, in my opinion, we need more EMS providers with degrees so as a profession/industry, we can conduct our own research, establish our own standards and claim more ownership to this field. Also, so we can change with the times, raise the bar, and evolve into new and exciting things like mobile integrated healthcare.


----------



## Summit (Mar 14, 2014)

Keep this in mind: few people work as paramedic for moe than 5 years.

If you like your Chemistry studies and do well in them as you said, DO NOT QUIT. Finish you degree. I know it is cliche, but it is 10x easier to finish in one shot. Do keep in mind that with your Chem degree alone you will make massively more money in that field while working fewer hours than a medic, if that is something which is important to you. 

Work EMT as a side job while you finish your degree. In that time you will also get a better handle on what direction you truly want to go.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 14, 2014)

I have an alternative view: If you want to quit, quit.

College is expensive. Good jobs for chemistry majors are rare. Why keep doing it, unless you really have a passion for it?

I mean, if you are in your last year, then quitting is probably dumb. If you don't think you can find a good job as a paramedic, then going to paramedic school when you (I assume) have already accumulated a fair amount of student loan debt is probably not the best choice.

However, if you think you want a career in healthcare and you want to start in paramedicine, then go for it. Just know that you WILL have to go back to finish your baccalaureate degree (in something) later, if you want to advance. Going to school while working is getting easier and easier and more and more the norm.


----------



## Christopher (Mar 14, 2014)

Halothane said:


> I have an alternative view: If you want to quit, quit.
> 
> College is expensive. Good jobs for chemistry majors are rare. Why keep doing it, unless you really have a passion for it?
> 
> ...



I'll second this. Don't stick through a degree program you don't want to do. EMS, except in a minority of areas, is not going to pay you more for a Chem degree. A handful of States will require a degree, so keep that in mind when evaluating the transferability of your new-found passion.

Although...nothing is stopping you from doing both your BSChem and paramedic (I'm BSCompSci). One of my classmates was BSChem/MSChem and he had some pretty valuable insight to provide. If you're young and engaged in both curriculum, you'll have no problem doing it. Only one or two folks in my class of 18 were not either (a) working full time or more, (b) full time parent, or (c) concurrently pursuing a BA/BS.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 14, 2014)

5=4.

EMT/paramedic is a business with too many applicants, low pay, and injury can put you on the beach anytime.

Sort of like professional sports except not as much money.

Talk to a counselor about being dissatisfied with chem and liking ems, and see what they can do for you. A shame to throw away expensive education for a skill set you can learn in your off time.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2014)

If you've completed more than a year of school I think I'd be inclined to stay. Find a way to combine you interest with EMS and your undergrad, it is possible. I recently finished a political science BA while working part time as an EMT and I actually found that they went well together. I studied a lot of healthcare policy during my classes which gave me an excuse to do research that would better me as a provider. My degree has also turned out to be very useful at my current job, I can write grants, letters of support, company procedures, you name it, all with very little stress because I received an education in technical writing that very, very few of my coworkers posses. 

And from one young person to another, don't skimp on the college experience. It's supposed to be fun and it's the last time in your life that you'll have such little responsibility in life. Travel, learn some new things, meet some new people, party on a Tuesday, it all goes away reallll fast.


----------



## Mainspring (Mar 14, 2014)

why would you want to drop out of college?! you nuts?

you can always get your gold patch later.

finish college and get your degree first! 

besides, do you not want to stay for the college parties? (toga! toga!)

college girls... come on man! they make prOn about this!


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 14, 2014)

As someone who supports education 100%, I say do what you want.  If you don't want to get your chem degree, drop out and get your paramedic.  I would suggest getting your chem degree (or some other 4 years degree) afterwards, but speaking as someone who has a 4 year degree in an unrelated field, and is now looking at paramedic school, I would be in a much better position if I had gone for a fire job or gone to medic school instead of going to college.

Do what makes you happy, but don't let your education stop at paramedic school.  But don't get your 4 year degree just because you feel like you have to, when a paramedic cert is all you will need for your current job.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2014)

I think it's also important to point out that many promotions may require a 4 year (or greater degree). Many fire departments are moving that way (if that's your thing) and some places may give you credit during the initial hiring phase for your degree.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 14, 2014)

If you know you like healthcare than definitely stick with your Bachelors. A BS will allow you to 1) Apply for a one year accelerated BSN, 2) apply for PA school, or 3) a foundation for med school. There are so many options. 

Looking back I can't imagine not having my BSN. Any career move I make requires a bachelors. And it is the reason I have a job in this tough job market.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2014)

Chase said:


> If you know you like healthcare than definitely stick with your Bachelors. A BS will allow you to 1) Apply for a one year accelerated BSN, 2) apply for PA school, or 3) a foundation for med school. There are so many options.
> 
> Looking back I can't imagine not having my BSN. Any career move I make requires a bachelors. And it is the reason I have a job in this tough job market.


I would definitely agree with Chase on this. If you KNOW (or even if you don't), and you're almost done with your Chem degree, I'd say to finish the degree. Much of the coursework you'll have taken will be useful down the line in the healthcare field. As Chase stated, once you have a Bachelors, the ABSN (accelerated BSN) opens as an option. While RN jobs aren't exactly plentiful, they're likely more plentiful than a Paramedic job or certainly an EMT job... especially in jobs that are capable of paying you well. 

I'll be an RN (ADN) within the next few months and there are jobs nearby that I'm NOT going to be qualified to get simply because I won't have "BSN" behind my name, not because I won't be a good new grad RN, as both will take the same NCLEX-RN exam... so yes, I'll be going after my BSN soon as well. Doing that will only (generally) open up some job opportunities. It may make ICU's a little more reluctant to hire me because of the possibility that as a BSN I'm just there to punch a 2 year ticket on the way to CRNA.

I would have applied to a BSN program if I could have... it would have just been another 2 year degree to me because I have a Bachelors already. 

I'm also a Paramedic and while I wouldn't have given up begin a Paramedic for the world, I also wish I could have gotten started down the road to RN a lot sooner because of the increased career options I'll have as an RN. 

Oh, and please don't take this as a recommendation to do what I did, but rather look at your career options by finishing your degree, what other doors open to you, and go from there. Just don't drop out of school to do something you think you'll really like that has limited advancement potential. Being a _working_ Paramedic is a serious kick in the pants, but being an unemployed Paramedic just plain sucks...


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 14, 2014)

Ironically, my partner in Lincoln NE was completing his BA in Chemistry (Bach of ARTS? Yes, good for pre-med), EMT-Ambulance was his job (on top of student loans) to keep him afloat and eating. 

I was an EMT on my off days from USAF fire dept, then worked two evening-night doubles a week during college to help support my family (wife and baby son, 1500 miles from rest of family).

Make your degree your day job and EMS your night and weekends job, while you are young.


----------



## jshrz (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your valuable insight. I forgot to mention that I am a freshmen and leaving a traditional 4 year university would be extremely hard for me, especially since college has been treating me so well. I have been taking up opportunities such as rushing for a fraternity and am also currently campaigning for a spot on the student senate for student government.

I sincerely wish I could do paramedic school at the same time however looking at the curriculum guide for my community college's program, it is 12+ hours p/ Semester. I am taking 21 hours this semester with this EMT Class and it is pushing my time management skills to the max.

At this point I think I will stick to my degree program and always keep medic school as an option post graduation or if I can figure out a way to do both at the same time. I would like to work private ambulance this summer assuming I pass all my tests.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 15, 2014)

Done good.
Screw frats.<_<


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 15, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Done good.
> 
> Screw frats.<_<




What's your beef with fraternities? Joining one when I was in university was one of the best decisions I have ever made .


----------



## Jmo371 (Mar 15, 2014)

A side story, our MD-1 in my VFD was a Medic for 5 years before med school.  He said he would not have given his time as a medic up for the world and it gave him an entirerly different perspective on Medicine especially pre-hospital.  He now runs the ER at hospital in my area and is a great doctor.  

So what is right for one person may not be right for the next...do what you think you will love and you can always change your path later.


----------



## hogwiley (Mar 16, 2014)

I have to warn you there are people who loved EMT school, then got to Paramedic school and decided to hell with this, or even worked the road as an EMT and decided this sucks. Something to keep in mind before you quit school. Even some experienced EMTs in my Paramedic class wondered what they got themselves into and decided its not worth the trouble(or were basically told during clinicals they aren't cut out for this).


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 16, 2014)

jshrz said:


> Does anybody have any advice, or have ever been in the same situation?



I didn't read any of the replies so sorry if this is repeated.

I would strongly urge you to finish your degree.  It will never be easier to get one than right now.  If you give it up, you mght never be able to get back in this position.  On the contrary, medic school is always available, isn't as expensive, and doesn't take as much time.  You could easily do medic school while working, not the same for BS.  Yes you can get a BS while working, but not easily.  

In my experience, EMS is a great job, but not a great career.  Advancement is limited, salary is limited, and you are one back-injury away from having no career.  What will you have to fall back on?  A BS in chemistry or nothing at all?  You may even learn, after a few years on the truck, that you want to go back to school, to be an RN, PA, or MD/DO.  Without your degree, you will now have to go back to school to get it, while working, going to class part time, it might take 6 years to get your prereqs, all while paying per credit as a non-traditional student.  You might only be able to take classes at a community college, and won't be accepted on your application because they aren't "university level".  On the other hand, with your chem degree, you will not only have the degree and preregs, you have a firm grasp on the basics of physiology and pharmacology, which would set you up to be a great doc, PA, or even a great medic, if that is what you choose to be.

Medic school will always be available, but getting a BS gets harder as you get older.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry, Tim, my experiences with them as an EMT were very bad, and recent statistics cited on NPR show that while they furnish a very significant percent of student housing, they have to self-insure because of the preeminence of alcohol-related injuries and assaults.

And a local one had a five foot long alligator living in its basement.h34r:
Truth! (UC DAvis).


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 17, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> And a local one had a five foot long alligator living in its basement.h34r:
> Truth! (UC DAvis).



Well, Davis' School of Veterinary Medicine IS top notch, no doubt they were just studying it to broaden their horizons, right?


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 17, 2014)

Well my friend, Paramedics are underpaid, I would suggest finishing EMT-B and trying to work as an EMT-B and see if you like to move further into EMS. Currently I am an EMT-B still seeking employment, tough for probies that have little experience. This fall I am going to enter a Surgical Technologist training two year AAS degree. STs make around 50,000-70,000 a year. If you want to go for paramedic that is your choice. Patient care is important and I feel that money is not the important thing in patient care. It's helping people. This my suggestion and opinion.


----------

